# CWR format boot problems.



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

I was recently asked to test out a ROM and the developer told me to format boot before installing. It's a 2nd int ROM, so I'm coming from .340. I go to format boot, but I get an error message. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

"DoubleTakeUno said:


> I was recently asked to test out a ROM and the developer told me to format boot before installing. It's a 2nd int ROM, so I'm coming from .340. I go to format boot, but I get an error message. Am I doing something wrong?


You can't format boot on the dx. That would require an unlocked bootloader, which we have yet to receive... I haven't looked, but I imagine clockworkmod has that option blocked on our device to prevent the creation of bricks


----------

